# Squirrel Dogs: Mountain Feist



## icefisherman (Jan 10, 2009)

I just recently had a litter of pure bred mountain feist pups. THese pups have strong blood on both sides.
The dam is on site and is looking to be a great tree dog, she has approx. 175+ treed squirrels under her belt only having her for less than a year. She also has Hy Style Cadillac Jack blood in her.(no papers though)
The sire is a absolute stud on both squirrels and *****, hunts *****/squirrels in daytime, and hunts HARD!!!(best day killing 14 squirrel and two *****)
*I believe these pups will be well on their way to being great tree dogs if you put them in the woods/ hunt them.*
Pups BORN- 7/20/13

THERE IS ONLY *4* FOR SALE. No Papers
Deposit is $50.00 no refund Pick your dog. *$ 250 Each*
-Blonde: M
-Brown/White: M
-Black/Tan: F
-Black/White: F

*Please Contact: 740-972-6160*


----------

